# Greetings and Salutations



## PyroGoBooooom (May 15, 2007)

Hello everyone. Glad to find a place like this on the intraweb. Looking forward to the discussion, hints, tips, complaining and learning. After many years of living out of sleepers, I got off the road and now working in a bucolic community theatre, ahhhhhh...the joys of live theatre!


----------



## Van (May 15, 2007)

Welcome Aboard! Nice to have you here. Rusk sounds like some of the towns I know in OK. Slapout, Greasy, Hulbert........Pyro is a verboten subject here on the board, but I'm sure you'll have plenty of other things to chat about.


----------



## gafftaper (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to the booth!! Tell us where you do theater and what you do.


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 15, 2007)

Welcome! i'm sure we will have an answer or can atleast direct you in the right direction on anything you need.


----------



## dvlasak (May 15, 2007)

Welcome to Control Booth!!

Please contribute by answering and asking questions!

Dennis


----------



## soundlight (May 15, 2007)

Welcome aboard! Post your website if you have one, or your venue's website.


----------



## PARchild (May 15, 2007)

Hello, welcome!!! Hope you like it here!!!


----------



## PyroGoBooooom (May 15, 2007)

As far as where I do the deed...it's Cherokee Civic Theatre in Rusk, TX. A small house, only 260 seating. It was a vintage 40's movie theater renovated in the late 70's for live theatre. As for what I do...a jack of all trades. Scenic design, lighting design, sound design, FX, op, and a little acting on the side. We're a very small troupe, a core group and any we can drag in. Kind of hard to get folks involved when you're stuck in the middle of the land that culture forgot. We're planning on doing some more renovation, mainly relocation of dimmers, new dimmers, instruments, com and the like. Our new president of the board is very sympathetic to the few techs who live there (mainly myself, my wife and her brother). Thanks for the welcome...look forward to getting some good info from here!


----------



## gafftaper (May 16, 2007)

Hey Pyro,

We don't have a lot of active community theater people around here but some. We do however have a lot of strong believers in community theater like myself... I'm always telling the young folks to get out there and volunteer at their local community theater. We also have a lot of folks who really know their system equipment so when you get around to upgrades, this is the place to ask for advice. 

Again Welcome.


----------



## Logos (May 17, 2007)

Some of us are from Australia. So Gudday.

I can't beleive I did that. Must be fatigue.


----------

